# compartment syndrome Rating



## RonBurgandy (14 Jan 2016)

Hello,  going threw the process right now with VA about compartment syndrome. I had surgery 2012 on both legs and after getting a infection and nice scars nothing seemed to change with my legs. At the start of 2015 I put my claim in with the VA, and I got the letter saying I am entitled to a reward and that my injury was caused by my work. I went to one of their doctors In November who poked and prodded my legs and now Im at the point where I am just waiting for a letter stating what percentage I will get. Im curious if anyone here has had compartment syndrome and went threw this with the VA. After My surgery I cannot run with out a great deal of pain, my scars hurt when pressed and any high impact or up hill running/walking cause the pain to appear. I am currenly still serveing and I dont know what to do about my legs work wise, I just put up with the PT pain every day we go for runs or jumping like PT.
I know everyone's claim will be different but Im just hopping to get a general idea of what to expect from them.
Thanks for any help you people can provide


----------



## mariomike (14 Jan 2016)

RonBurgandy said:
			
		

> Hello,  going threw the process right now with VA about compartment syndrome.



This may help,

compartment syndrome diagnosis and payout  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/97821.0

Military Injury ( Compartment Syndromes) 
http://army.ca/forums/threads/27519.0

VAC Claim help please. PTSD+Compartment Syndrome+Cubital tunnel syndrome=3b  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/114498.0

Anterior chronic compartment syndrome 
http://army.ca/forums/threads/109532.0/nowap.html

Compartment Syndrome
https://www.google.ca/search?q=site%3Aarmy.ca+compartment+syndrome&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-CA:IE-Address&ie=&oe=&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&gfe_rd=cr&ei=V0mYVqqiLqeC8QeTgrWABQ&gws_rd=ssl


----------



## RonBurgandy (15 Jan 2016)

Thanks some of it helped, just nothing about what people got from VA


----------



## mariomike (15 Jan 2016)

RonBurgandy said:
			
		

> Thanks some of it helped, just nothing about what people got from VA



You are welcome.  Good luck with your claim.  

Perhaps these compartment syndrome threads will be merged for future reference.


----------



## PuckChaser (15 Jan 2016)

Look up the table of disabilities, find your condition and roughly assess yourself on the spectrum. Fairly accurate for me. If you are worried they are going to lowball you, have your file viewed by a Legion service officer after the initial reward, they should be able to tell you if it's a typical award or too low.


----------



## RonBurgandy (16 Jan 2016)

Tried rating myself but i get confused to what table I should be on and such


----------



## PuckChaser (16 Jan 2016)

A quick look and Table 17.9 appears to apply to you, as there's no "loss of function - calf" sub table. Should at least allow you to ballpark.


----------



## RonBurgandy (17 Jan 2016)

So I looked at it and for my Legs its ether a 4-9 and Quality of life Is one or a two. So Do you just add both the numbers together and that is your Disability percentage?


----------



## PuckChaser (17 Jan 2016)

Yes, the round up to the nearest multiple of 5, so if you're a total of 4 between qol and disability, it's 5%. If you end up with 9 and 2, should be 15%.


----------



## RonBurgandy (17 Jan 2016)

so if I low ball it and assume I get 5% each leg, that would really help me out.


----------



## RonBurgandy (21 Jan 2016)

No one else who been threw this can add more to it?


----------



## TCM621 (21 Jan 2016)

Pretty interested in this as I am currently laid up from the surgery. The chronic stuff kind if confuses me compared to things that had a single cause.


----------



## Palmtree (30 Sep 2018)

Hello, I was wondering how you were awarded.  I have compartment syndrome in both legs from marcheing. VAC said that they couldn't separate the award for each leg so VAC gave me 5% for both legs together which means I actually get 2.5% per leg.  Does this sound right to you?  I would like to fight it, thanks.


----------



## TCM621 (1 Oct 2018)

For those that are interested, I got 5% per leg for my compartment syndrome. Mine is a moderate case which prevents me from running or marching for long period of time.


----------



## Palmtree (15 Feb 2021)

They gave me 5%, they grouped both my legs together, so actually I get 2.5% per leg


----------

